# Shoulder Pain



## Bizarro (May 18, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what the general rule is for going to the doctor if you are experiencing pain as a result from lifting?  

I screwed up my shoulder on the flat bench about two weeks ago and it steadily has gotten better but I still feel it on my flat and decline bench.  

It isnt excrutiating but its enough to limit the number of reps I can do with heavy weight.  Any suggestions?  I really dont want to take off time from the gym -- I am starting my next cycle in a week.


----------



## ORACLE (May 18, 2005)

If it's only effecting your reps but not the weight then don't do as many as normal.  I don't do more than 6 reps when i lift.  However if your starting your next cycle in a week then go light for the week going into the cycle.  It will give your shoulder some time to rest since it has improved on it's own the last couple weeks.


----------



## Bizarro (May 18, 2005)

Thanks O-man.


----------



## ORACLE (May 18, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Thanks O-man.



 yw


----------

